# Beat Juice. any one tried it ?



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

Any one tried coating rock salt with Beat Juice? It seams to be the new thing in the Chicago Land area. Just wondering how well it works and is it cost affective.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been reading about this for quite awhile. So this is my understanding of the product and not a first hand experience. Beet juice is simply an additive whether to rock salt or some liquid brine. It can be sprayed on the rock salt when still in the pile, sprayed on the rock salt at the spinner, or added to the liquid brine mixture. It is a corrosion inhibitor and it also is some what sticky. It bonds to the rock salt to make the salt stick to the surface, helps preventing bounce and scatter or from traffic kicking it off the surface. Does the same with liquid, keeps it on the surface longer. Last winter when I spoke with SNI solutions ( Geo melt 55) they said it would reduce the amount of salt I used by 10%, I have had responses to that claim, and they have claimed a greater reduction in salt usage. When I crunched the numbers for my small operation, I could not see a reduction in my cost or savings for me until I was using 100 + tons. The beet juice seems very expensive at $2.50-$3.50 a gallon. But there again if you are using 100's of tons of salt yes you will see some savings. How it really works? Have not personally seen it work. I'm a hard sell when it comes to a lot of these additives, until first the numbers add up and secondly I have seen it work on my lots. But in my opinion if you are paying over a $1-1.50 a gallon liquids is not going to save you money and it still will not replace straight rock salt. If you are looking to make your rock salt work faster, simply spray it at the spinner with salt brine. If you want to make it work at a lower temp, spray it at the spinner with calcium chloride. Both of which are readily available, reasonably priced and time proven. If you have a situation where you need to stick the salt to a traffic area, sounds like beet juice is a plus.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nope, and it's never been discussed before on plowsite, so don't even bother TRYING THE SEARCH FUNCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjsmith70 (Oct 19, 2009)

A company in ashley indiana about 10 miles from me makes the beet juice and we buy salt from them with it already on it. The stuff works fantastic except do not leave it in your spreader for long it is sticky and it will jar down and pack in the spreader. But when its put down on a surface it stays and seems to last longer than salt that hasnt been treated with the beat juice. this is the first year we have tried it but it is working good. It is cheaper for us per ton than skidded products we were buying prior.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mjsmith70;932400 said:


> A company in ashley indiana about 10 miles from me makes the beet juice and we buy salt from them with it already on it.


Really, I thought the sugar beet processors who buy the sugar beets from the farmers made it?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;933227 said:


> Really, I thought the sugar beet processors who buy the sugar beets from the farmers made it?


I hate to say it but i think you are wrong Mark....They buy the beets direct from the farmer...They spread them out in the yard,,,Fire up the Trucks and Loaders...Run the beets over Many times and BINGO!!!....You have beet juice...Its just a matter of collecting the juice and mixing with the salt....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Matson Snow;933407 said:


> I hate to say it but i think you are wrong Mark....They buy the beets direct from the farmer...They spread them out in the yard,,,Fire up the Trucks and Loaders...Run the beets over Many times and BINGO!!!....You have beet juice...Its just a matter of collecting the juice and mixing with the salt....


Dang, dang, dang

Wrong again.

Not sure what I was thinking.

Must have been concentrating on that beauty of a truck that forestfireguy scored for me.


----------



## mjsmith70 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes they truck the beets in to this facility.
I havent sen them driving over them yet to make it but I would like to see that LOL.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've also wondered about how beAt juice works? I don't even want to go _there_.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

All walks treated with beAt juice will cause patrons traversing them to moonwalk at random.


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

They are testing it on I70 near my house but they called it sugar beet molasses. I was wondering if it will attract more deer to the highway


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

The stuff we buy is Fusion, and I was told it the extract after the sugar beet producer's remove the sugar from the beet juice, and that's what they sell.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I blend it with salt brine in my liquid program at work.
Using liquid correctly of any type can and will give you a material usage reduction.
Beet juice in whatever form has give me 2 advantages:
When used in anti-ice application has a longer lasting residual than straight salt brine.
Lowered the working temperature or the liquid product when used in pre-wetting applications. 
Salt brine the cut-off was 15 degree pavement temp.
My blend that contains 20 % beet juice I can go to about 0 pavement temp.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What do use to beAt the juice?

Fists, ball bat................?

What kind of juice is the best to beAt?

Apple, Grape, Cranberry........?













































:waving:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

cretebaby;937091 said:


> What do use to beAt the juice?
> 
> Fists, ball bat................?
> 
> ...


Crangrape


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

This is my first year using eco salt which is salt treated with beat juice. So far I can say its GREAT. $10 more a yard from our supplies for the treated. Here is some info:

Save 10% or more on your Rock Salt costs 
Apply 30% less salt and save 10% on your material costs.

Ecosalt is a granular deicing product that features ice control performance superior to traditional highway salt, but is less corrosive and can reduce overall environmental damage from winter maintenance operations.

Ecosalt is treated with Fusion™ Liquid De-Icer, the most advanced 'beet juice' anti-icing and de-icing product with a proven track record established through years of use by winter maintenance professionals. The treatment process coats each Ecosalt granule with a layer of the highly effective Fusion base ingredient.

Fusion Liquid De-Icer can be brought directly to your site to treat your salt pile and create Ecosalt. Eco Solutions will supply, deliver and apply the liquid to your salt pile and provide blending instructions.

*Benefits & Advantages *
Effective at temperatures where regular salt is not 
Each granule coated with proven FUSION Liquid DeIcer anti-icing/deicing fluid which serves 3 functions:

Maintains constant film of liquid around each granule so melting begins immediately upon application without having to wait for initial brine process 
Once brine process begins, the initial solution is actually a concentrated FUSION Liquid DeIcer blend similar to FUSION Liquid DeIcer, another value added product in the FUSION Liquid DeIcer family 
Slightly tacky nature of coating causes granule to stick to the surface where it is applied, significantly reducing bounce and scatter

Can be applied at 1/3 the rate of rock salt 
Increases efficiency through increased number of miles treated per load and a reduction in the amount of chlorides introduced into the environment 
Organic coating reduces corrosion to equipment and is less corrosive than rock salt


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;933407 said:


> I hate to say it but i think you are wrong Mark....They buy the beets direct from the farmer...They spread them out in the yard,,,Fire up the Trucks and Loaders...Run the beets over Many times and BINGO!!!....You have beet juice...Its just a matter of collecting the juice and mixing with the salt....


That's the tough way to do it. I spread the salt on the ground first. Then the beets. Then we all drive around and smoosh them up. Get the sweepers going and load up the the trucks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;932029 said:


> Nope, and it's never been discussed before on plowsite, so don't even bother TRYING THE SEARCH FUNCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do I search for beet, beat, beAt, bete? What about juce, joos, juice, jewce?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;937189 said:


> That's the tough way to do it. I spread the salt on the ground first. Then the beets. Then we all drive around and smoosh them up. Get the sweepers going and load up the the trucks.





2COR517;937192 said:


> Do I search for beet, beat, beAt, bete? What about juce, joos, juice, jewce?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;937189 said:


> That's the tough way to do it. I spread the salt on the ground first. Then the beets. Then we all drive around and smoosh them up. Get the sweepers going and load up the the trucks.


Theres always a better way....Thank You for Opening my Eyes....Now i gotta go buy a sweeper...:whistling:


----------

